# Micrometer Carriage Stop



## ddickey (Oct 22, 2019)

I made this when I was just starting out.
I don't have the lathe it went with so don't need it anymore.
If a new guy wants it let me know.


----------



## silverhawk (Oct 22, 2019)

ddickey said:


> I made this when I was just starting out.
> I don't have the lathe it went with so don't need it anymore.
> If a new guy wants it let me know.
> View attachment 304424


I do not need one, but you might want to call out what lathe it was designed for.

That is a fabulous little stop. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddickey (Oct 22, 2019)

It was for an Acra 13x40.
Typical Chinese made.
45° V.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 22, 2019)

Nicely made stop D hope someone here gets to enjoy it......................


----------



## RWanke (Oct 23, 2019)

That is a very nice looking stop. I have been thinking about trying to make one for my South Bend 9" but have not figured a way to do all the machining as I don't have a mill. I would love to have it if it would work.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 23, 2019)

Well done sir.
If I was in the Red Wing Minnesota area, I would love to have it.
It appears you did a fine job for just starting out.
You took some time and there is pride built in to that stop.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 24, 2019)

Sending out tomorrow.
Moderators you can delete this post if you like.


----------



## RWanke (Nov 1, 2019)

ddickey said:


> Sending out tomorrow.
> Moderators you can delete this post if you like.



Thanks so much DDickey. Got the stop and have got it modified to fit my South Bend 9". I think I may make a jamb nut for it as I have a tendency to bump things as I'm working plus it gives me another simple piece to make on the lathe. 




Not a perfect fit but it works. I cut a little to deep on one side of the V but it clamps down tight. I had to lengthen the threads on the bolts and shorten the bottom clamp a little. Works great though. Again, thanks to another great member on here.


----------

